# Say something nice about the user above you.



## Aristicus (Jul 31, 2012)

I looked around, and I didn't see one of these.

Everyone likes hearing people say nice things about them. So, just say something nice about the person above you, then the next person says something nice about you. etc.

It's a never ending cycle.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 31, 2012)

That'ssssss a nice espeon you've got there. It would be a shame if ssomething were to happen to it.

(Shouldn't this be in Forum Games?)


----------



## Adriane (Jul 31, 2012)

Given the nature of this thread, I'm going to agree. Moved, with an expiring redirect. 

Zero Moment is nice for joining #mafia mafia!


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Jul 31, 2012)

Chalumeau is a nice mod. Explained in the really long "Fwee!" post I made regarding my attendance to these forums.


----------



## Keldeo (Jul 31, 2012)

LuckyLapras's Blizzards are awesome.


----------



## Aristicus (Jul 31, 2012)

Your name. It has my favorite Pokemon.

You can't get better than an Absol


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Jul 31, 2012)

If my DS had Wi-Fi, I would like to battle you. But my DS doesn't have Wi-Fi, so that's a shame.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 31, 2012)

LuckyLapras seems like a pretty nice person. He also has a pretty good safari zone area that I've been using. So yeah.


----------



## Keldeo (Jul 31, 2012)

Vehement Mustelid's signature is cool.


----------



## Karousever (Aug 1, 2012)

I love your little avatar! It's so adorable.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 1, 2012)

OMG THAT BANNER is so cool


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 1, 2012)

You're doing well on you're Undocumented SoulSilver Nuzlocke


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 1, 2012)

It's great that you always welcome with a smile =)


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 1, 2012)

Your avatar is AMAZING!
(Because this seems like a happy thread, I feel like putting in flowers. But I don't have flowers, so here's a Bellossom 

	
	
		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 1, 2012)

thanks
You're soo nice :)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 1, 2012)

Did somebody say Zangoose? One of my favorite Pokemon.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 1, 2012)

Thank you for playing in my Safari Zone area! I hope you're happy with what you got. And feel free to play more, for it is now run by RNG. =P


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 1, 2012)

Thank you for thanking me for saving you from the assassin!


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 1, 2012)

You have a nice Typhlosion. I said "Hi! =P" to Ryan.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 1, 2012)

You are awesome for saying "Hi! =P" to Ryan.
[which is not his actual name, I haven't picked up heartgold in a while]


----------



## Aristicus (Aug 1, 2012)

Absol...it's in your name! And you haz one!

Plus, Pawniard is cool!


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 1, 2012)

[...actually, my only Absol isn't OT me; I can't get a Zangoose because I don't have Ruby; and my only Pawniard is a False Swipe 'dex slave]

Anyway, I'd battle you if I had a halfway good team, and yours looks really great :D


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 1, 2012)

I think Ryan is a Gold/Silver revamp. But it's a good sprite anyways. And I'm sure your team isn't that bad.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 1, 2012)

Ding-ding-ding! You were right, Ryan's a Silver revamp because I don't like the Gold sprite.
Aww, thanks for cheering me up :) You're nice.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 1, 2012)

=D You should be proud of yourself for doing a _Hax-filled, Semi-blind_ SoulSilver Nuzlocke. And thanks for sending me a friend request!


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 1, 2012)

You're welcome! Thanks for praising my _Hax-filled, Semi-blind_ SoulSilver Nuzlocke (which is really hax-filled, by the way.)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 1, 2012)

You have good tastes in Pokemon (Absol and Zangoose are really cool, and so is Shiny Pawniard).


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 1, 2012)

Your support of the interrobang is very encouraging.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 1, 2012)

The quote in your signature is very inspiring.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 1, 2012)

I hope you have a good time on your travels!


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 2, 2012)

You have said so many nice things about me =)


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 2, 2012)

That avatar change was a nice idea! =D


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 2, 2012)

You are very very nice :)


----------



## Kiwi (Aug 3, 2012)

Your name, title, and avatar showcase your good taste in awesome pokemon.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 3, 2012)

You rated my user title 9/10
Which is awesome


----------



## Aristicus (Aug 4, 2012)

Well, you pop up in this thread alot, so you must be a nice person. And the Spheal pun made me laugh


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 4, 2012)

I would love to battle you (if I had Wi-Fi) and you are right with the anti-homophobia thing. =D


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you for that free magnet :P


----------



## Aristicus (Aug 5, 2012)

Leftovers...best item in the game...and your avatar...

AAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWW! SO CUTE!

Absol is the coolest Pokemon in the world (I say that too much)!

And you're a Grass Type!


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 5, 2012)

Anti-homophobia is good! (I think. If Chik-Fil-A is homophobic, then it is good. And please don't derail the thread, for forums sake.)


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 6, 2012)

[@Aris: I'm actually grass/ground/dragon...]

Aww adopts soo cute :)
You must be certainly nice to have adopts in your sig. Right?


----------



## Chopsuey (Aug 6, 2012)

You are even better than grapes. Mmm.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 6, 2012)

You must be an awesome doctor.


----------



## Ever (Aug 6, 2012)

You are awesome. Because you like Absol :D


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 6, 2012)

You come up with really good questions in the "Answer a question with a question" thread. =)


----------



## Noctowl (Aug 6, 2012)

Your name is alliterative. That's pretty cool. *rimshot*


----------



## Monoking (Aug 6, 2012)

I always loved Noctowl. Those lyrics or whatever in your signature are nice.


----------



## Aristicus (Aug 6, 2012)

Dancing penguin. Boss! And that avatar is really cute. You're one of the first people I met here, so that's good.


----------



## Monoking (Aug 6, 2012)

You hate homophobes and you're from the Nuzlocke forums! Awesome sauce!


----------



## Dar (Aug 7, 2012)

Your avatar involves a Cubone skull.
'Nuff said.


----------



## savol456 (Aug 7, 2012)

your avatar is amazing. I've just sat and watched it for minutes at a time.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 7, 2012)

Awww finneon so cutie~
You are awesome for putting a finneon in your sig.


----------



## Frostagin (Aug 11, 2012)

You like Absol, Lucario, AND Zorua. :3


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Aug 11, 2012)

Bro
you are the _bomb_
What else is there to say


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 11, 2012)

Your avataar and locaation are proof of your intellect.


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 11, 2012)

Well... I believe you share my color preferences. And the Pokémon are good as well.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 11, 2012)

You have braved the Marquee of Doom! I am impressed!


----------



## Aristicus (Aug 11, 2012)

That's a nice team you got there, especially Houndoom.

I always have to say nice stuff about you, so you must be pretty awesome. And you post A LOT in this thread, so you're a nice person!


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 12, 2012)

So do you. Plus, your avaatar...!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 12, 2012)

This ain't difficult for me, Shinies are awesome! Nice Avatar!


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 13, 2012)

You're nice for saying something nice about me!


----------



## Frostagin (Aug 15, 2012)

*looks at sig*
Ehe. Potato.


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 16, 2012)

Yay Time Lords! I haven't got to Amy yet, but it seems you're a fellow Doctor Who fan.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 16, 2012)

You're nice for being a Doctor Who fan and not being a witch of darkness!
(Sorry about the temporary hiatus, I needed a break from forum games)


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 16, 2012)

You're nice for welcoming all the newbies since you until now


----------



## Ever (Aug 16, 2012)

Wow, you live nowhere? That's so cool, I've always wanted to live there ^^


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 16, 2012)

Yep, nowhere is awesome place to live <3
Also, putting the source of the picture in your sig and your avatar is a conscientious thing to do! I applaud you.


----------



## hyphen (Aug 17, 2012)

No deaths yet? Nice job. I applaud you.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 17, 2012)

Eee, thanks. about time you saw something other than gpxplus
Ooh, it's kinda cool to be stalked in a panda suit. That means you're nice in a horribly twisted way


----------



## hyphen (Aug 17, 2012)

TJT
DRAGON TYPE. For the win.
Also *how do post sprites
how*
wise one tell me


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 17, 2012)

...You know, calling someone wise is a great compliment nowadays.


Spoiler: Sprite info



So, you use the [sprite] tag. For example, BW sprites would be:
[*sprite=bw]pokemon[/sprite] but remove the asterisk.
Party sprites are
[*sprite=party]pokemon[/sprite] again without asterisk.
HGSS sprites, [*sprite=hgss]. I don't know about DPPt sprites. RSE sprites are different, because there are 2 different frames in Emerald but only 1 in R/S, it's [*sprite=rs] for the first and [*sprite=e] for the second. Item sprites are [*sprite=item].


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 17, 2012)

You have a Lucario in your sig. Awesome!
(Also, for D/P sprites, it's [sprite=dp]Pokemon[/sprite])


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 17, 2012)

So apparently you just gave me a magnet. That's pretty nice of you.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 17, 2012)

Tha... That question... is AWESOME!


----------



## hyphen (Aug 18, 2012)

THANK YOU. ^J^
 
An Absol for your trouble.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 18, 2012)

You're welcome! Also, you are very inventive in coming up with smilies! 0L0


----------



## hyphen (Aug 18, 2012)

Ah, thanks. ☆J☆
NICE SHADES YOU GOT DERE.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 18, 2012)

You are named after one of the greatest sci-fi fantasy book series! =D (Also, how do you get the stars?)


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 18, 2012)

Nice Safari Zone Area you have there.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 18, 2012)

You braved the Marquee of Doom?!

I ragequit after the long and interesting Icelandic speech.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Aug 18, 2012)

You're apparently better than grapes! That's tough to beat, mind you, as grapes are delicious. 

You also seem like a nice person, imo. :3c


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 18, 2012)

Your Avatar is too funny for words! I noticed that has a tendency of happening with you... The cool Avatars, I mean!


----------



## hyphen (Aug 18, 2012)

Those dragons in your sig look pretty cool.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 19, 2012)

It's nice to see someone else who thinks that grief isn't the sea.


----------



## Karis (Aug 19, 2012)

AbsurdAbsol is always on your homepage to say hi


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 19, 2012)

RSE sprites are amazing! =D


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 20, 2012)

My O.C.'s team's tank is a Lapras, a Shiny Lapras, at that, cuz I think Lapras are cool (no pun intended)!


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 20, 2012)

You have drgaons in your sig! Real drgaons, not dragons!


----------



## hyphen (Aug 21, 2012)

Living nowhere sounds rough...how do you manage it?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 21, 2012)

Your location reminds of those men's pyjamas you can get that are animal patterns complete with hood, ears and tail, and I know someone who has a tiger one, and I like tigers!


----------



## savol456 (Aug 21, 2012)

Your username, though I have no idea if it is a reference to anything, is really cool.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 23, 2012)

(It's to do with my O.C.!)

That's a cool text font in your Avatar!


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 23, 2012)

You have posted in this thread so many times, it's hard to believe you wouldn't be nice.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 23, 2012)

Absol are pretty cool, in fact I'd say they're a pretty solid addition to most teams, cuz they're quick, got decent HP and are pretty versatile!


----------



## Frostagin (Aug 24, 2012)

Red-Eyes in dat sig. 'Nuff said.


----------



## hyphen (Aug 24, 2012)

miss
you are just a generally friendly person. ^J^


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 24, 2012)

You mentioned blizzards in your sig


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 24, 2012)

A Glailie and a Lapras... Consistency!!!


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 24, 2012)

[no they're not quick D: they've got just 75 speed but they do have more attack than arceus]

You. It's your BIRTHDAY!
Happy Birthday!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 24, 2012)

Yours makes 9 hugs today (albeit yours was a virtual one, but it counts!!!)!


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 24, 2012)

YAC
YAC
That's what your username spells.
YAC is cool.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 24, 2012)

Clever puns rarely fail to impress!


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 24, 2012)

You seem to be the cool guy around here.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 24, 2012)

You're popular with the rats that PhaRaoH is looking after!!! More like, they'll probably enjoy sitting on your shoulder... They like shoulders!


----------



## hyphen (Aug 24, 2012)

you've stuck with TCoD for a loong time.


----------



## Frostagin (Aug 26, 2012)

So yeah you're a good fanfic writer um


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 27, 2012)

You have arguably one of the best sigs on these forums.


----------



## hyphen (Aug 28, 2012)

YOU CAN ACTUALLY PAINT TO SOME EXTENT.
just


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 28, 2012)

You are not evil. Good to know. =D


----------



## hyphen (Aug 28, 2012)

you are actually attempting a nuzlocke.
Is it stressful? oJo


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 28, 2012)

I would like to sing strongly.

(No. Not really. I need to do some more challenges)


----------



## Zexion (Aug 28, 2012)

You know how to run a good Safari Zone, congratz.


----------



## Dar (Aug 28, 2012)

I like those little symbol things in your sig.


----------



## hyphen (Aug 28, 2012)

The gifs in your sig are *beautiful*.


----------



## Scootaloo (Aug 29, 2012)

You have a remix of a Maplestory song. You are awesome for that.


----------



## Dar (Aug 29, 2012)

You like giraffes.


----------



## Amala (Aug 31, 2012)

I love your sig gif!


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 1, 2012)

You're new, but you're nice and thanked me for saying hi to you. Rarely anyone does that nowadays o.o


----------



## Amala (Sep 1, 2012)

*blushes* Awww, it's nothing!

And third badge and no deaths on a Nuzlocke? Pretty cool!


----------



## Frostagin (Sep 1, 2012)

Han Solo is awesome <3


----------



## hyphen (Sep 3, 2012)

You (indirectly) introduced me to Hetalia. I THANK YOU FOR THAT.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Sep 4, 2012)

Hypnotic dancing Avatar... That would be fun to Caption! Whatever happened to "Caption The Avatar"?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Sep 4, 2012)

You have a nice pronoun

(Also, it's The Avatar Game if that's what you mean)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Sep 4, 2012)

Your signature has something PhaRaoH, our very own little magpie, appreciates!

(No, it was called "Caption The Avatar Above You", and there was another called "Caption The Signature Above You" as well; "The Avatar Game" is completely different!)


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Sep 5, 2012)

You don't care about Bidoofs

(Oh. And what is it?)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Sep 5, 2012)

(They're probably on Page 2 or Page 3 of the Forum Games, they've been around forever, they're not only on other Forum sites, but they're really popular, to give you an idea, if this was "Caption The Avatar Above You" then my post would likely be something like "I'm a Lapras, I'm Lucky and I like to brag! You have been told!" for example!)

You've got quite a lot of posts!


----------



## Frostagin (Sep 6, 2012)

I will never not love that usertitle. Omg.


----------



## Zexion (Sep 6, 2012)

You [without knowing] got me into Hetalia & Sherlock Holmes. For that, I thank you, you nice person you.

_Not to mention you live in the best state ever with me!_


----------



## hyphen (Sep 6, 2012)

I find talking with you strangely calming. `-`


----------



## Frostagin (Sep 6, 2012)

Omg seriously?! :D
THE HETALIA IS SPREADING

I find you funny and you're a good fanfic writer so :3


----------



## Momo(th) (Sep 6, 2012)

Awesome pony-tacular signature.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Sep 7, 2012)

You made me a Fire Type E4/Gym Leader. I feel like Flint. 



Spoiler: Pokemon



It feels good being related to Brock.


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 8, 2012)

You... are just plain AWESOME


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Sep 17, 2012)

Shiny Pokémon Avatar!!! 'Nough said!


----------



## Momo(th) (Sep 17, 2012)

Cool car.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Sep 17, 2012)

You're clearly a lot more of what I consider to be a true Final Fantasy fan, to qualify for which, in my opinion, you need to have played at least 5 main Final Fantasy titles (as in I-XIV!)


----------



## Aristicus (Sep 19, 2012)

Yami is the final boss in Okami. I freaking loved that game!

And angels are cool!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 19, 2012)

Well, he quoted Voltaire.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Sep 19, 2012)

Hey, you're old enough to vote! In Britain...


----------



## Momo(th) (Sep 20, 2012)

Yugioh in the sig? Badass!


----------



## Zexion (Sep 20, 2012)

You are you, and thus you are awesome.


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 22, 2012)

Badass bugs.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Sep 22, 2012)

You gave me a lot of critique when it came to my Wi-Fi team, and the evidence is in my User Title. =P


----------



## Aristicus (Sep 26, 2012)

You were the first person to ever talk to me on the forum, if I remember correctly.

And that ghost...


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Sep 27, 2012)

You created this thread.


----------



## Momo(th) (Sep 28, 2012)

Lapras is a badass.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Sep 28, 2012)

You joined here exactly one year before BW2 will come out in America. Thjat must be pretty cool


----------



## Momo(th) (Sep 29, 2012)

Chikorita is also badass.


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 30, 2012)

You had the patience to give me results on that dead quiz thread thingy. Twice.


----------



## Momo(th) (Oct 1, 2012)

You replied to one of my favorite threads on these forums.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Oct 2, 2012)

I so wanna rock the **** out. Let's rock the **** out


----------



## Keldeo (Oct 4, 2012)

We're online "friends" ish kind of not really sort of. That has to count, right? :B

woah how many pages did this thread get when I wasn't looking


----------



## Tomboy (Oct 4, 2012)

You have a sexy gif as your profile pic X3


----------



## Ever (Oct 4, 2012)

You're amazing <3
And I love you :D
And and and
We're crazy but that's okay because we're just so cool like that and I don't know what I'm saying :DDD


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Oct 4, 2012)

Answering questions with questions with you was fun. =3 Oh yeah, and being silent too.


----------



## CloudCat (Oct 4, 2012)

You are very active on the forums, which is good. It shows your dedication to this website.


----------



## Frostagin (Oct 7, 2012)

DAT HATE LIST.
IT HAS TOFU ON IT.

Also bad grammar/spelling bugs me to no end.


----------



## CloudCat (Oct 7, 2012)

You like my hate list (which I have removed due to a low rating on the rate the signature above you game), which makes you awesome!


----------



## Momo(th) (Oct 9, 2012)

A very interesting signature, you have.


----------



## Frostagin (Oct 9, 2012)

omg
obamasnow
also
i like you for some reason
haha i dunno


----------



## CloudCat (Oct 9, 2012)

I love your Punny signature! XD


----------



## Nightmane (Oct 9, 2012)

You have a cool name.


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 9, 2012)

Well, yours is even cooler. Reminds me of Darkleer.


----------



## Momo(th) (Oct 9, 2012)

You also have quite the signature!


----------



## CloudCat (Oct 10, 2012)

Your user title mentions some guy named Harry (Harry Potter, hopefully...?) who is rocking the fuck out. It takes skill to come up with a user title that makes me think of Harry Potter in a non-nerdy way :)


----------



## Momo(th) (Oct 10, 2012)

You are very wise in the lore of Harry Potter, it seems.


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 11, 2012)

Judging from your title, you are well acquainted with the Internet. That's from Thirty "H"s, isn't it?


----------



## Nightmane (Oct 11, 2012)

you have a short name. I like short names.


----------



## CloudCat (Oct 12, 2012)

You have two wolves on your post (your signature, and your profile picture), which is two more than I have!!

(I like wolves)


----------



## Frostagin (Oct 14, 2012)

YAY POETRY
I'M NOT GOOD AT WRITING POETRY
WHY AM I SHOUTING


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 15, 2012)

Yay Norse Mythology! Living in a world with a huge tree in its center sounds awesome.


----------



## Momo(th) (Oct 16, 2012)

Clearly you are a Ruler of the Universe. Well done.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 17, 2012)

(We English have a long and colourful history with those followers of Odin, so to speak! Helheim, there's even a museum in York celebrating them: The Jorvik Viking Centre! I've been once, when I was in Primary School... Tomb Raider Underwold is not as bad as people say, I learned a fair bit about Norse Mythology, for a starter, which is what Tomb Raider seems to be good for these days, learning new things about Mythology...)

If I ever get my old Laptop charger back, my next YouTube video is going to involve me making Ruby and Emerald Weapons look easy!


----------



## CloudCat (Oct 28, 2012)

You have spectacular grammar and spelling!! You don't find very much of that on the internet anymore.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 28, 2012)

(Bad grammar does bug me!)

You seem pretty observent, almost like a younger me... Anyone scared? No? Crapbaskets!


----------



## CloudCat (Oct 29, 2012)

Oh yay!! I'm observant! That makes me feel good.

You are really nice!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 29, 2012)

You live somewhere that is far too hot for me, and I have heard about your dry heat!

To give you an idea, in Britain, not every single building has air conditioning, cuz we don't need it! We mostly jus open a window or get and turn on a fan when it's warm!


----------



## Scootaloo (Oct 29, 2012)

Signature is quite nice ^^


----------



## Bulbamew (Oct 29, 2012)

Hmm, something about Scootaloo. You slagged off my signature earlier </3 fixing it now. Well at least you gave me something to improve on, that's nice of you :s

Person below me, if your description of me mentions typicial negative stereotyping of Scousers I'll kick your damn head off!


----------



## Comatoad (Oct 29, 2012)

Something nice about Bulbamew: the edit you made to compliment Scootaloo. Very nice.


----------



## Bulbamew (Oct 29, 2012)

Thank you. I meant to put it originally but forgot. And something nice about you - your signature. No clue what it is but whatever it is it's cool :P


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Oct 30, 2012)

You have Arcanine in your sig. That makes it a googolplexian times cooler. =P


----------



## Bulbamew (Oct 30, 2012)

I know, he's a legend. And you have a Lapras in your name, avatar and sig :D love that thing


----------



## Comatoad (Oct 31, 2012)

I like the mix of old school and modern sprites in your signature.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Oct 31, 2012)

Your avatar, it's genius!


----------



## Momo(th) (Oct 31, 2012)

I just caught a Lapras randomly on a Nuzlocke in White 2. 

Lapras = awesome.


----------



## Mewmic (Nov 3, 2012)

I like your avatar.


----------



## CloudCat (Nov 3, 2012)

I LOVE your username!!!!


----------



## Bulbamew (Nov 3, 2012)

Your username ain't bad either, haha


----------



## CloudCat (Nov 3, 2012)

You have a super cool avatar :)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 3, 2012)

Your motto is so very true... Almost too true... If that's possible... Well, it now is, so, Moo!


----------



## CloudCat (Nov 3, 2012)

Yay! You like my user title!!! Somebody said "ooh halloween scary." and rated it a 5/10 :(. You're nice!!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 3, 2012)

You bothered to go with a Hallowe'en theme? Not many people bother!


----------



## CloudCat (Nov 3, 2012)

Well, It wasn't orginally supposed to be Halloween, but I guess it fits :)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 3, 2012)

You're a very creative writer-sort-of-preson like me!


----------



## CloudCat (Nov 4, 2012)

Yay! You and I so similar!!!! It's so cool!


----------



## Mewmic (Nov 7, 2012)

I like your avatar :)


----------



## Momo(th) (Nov 7, 2012)

I like your smilies :)


----------



## Mewmic (Nov 7, 2012)

Your signature cracks me up!


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Nov 9, 2012)

Your sig + my mind = stuff being blown up


----------



## Scootaloo (Nov 10, 2012)

Miku is cool (i prefer Luka, but Miku is still really cool :D )


----------



## Mewmic (Nov 11, 2012)

I like your avatar. I haven't gotten the chance to play Majora's Mask but I want to play it uvu


----------



## CloudCat (Nov 12, 2012)

You are quite young. Just like mee!!! And you seem super nice!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 12, 2012)

Your sig reminds of Angel, which I am watching right now from Season 3! Well, 4 at the minute...


----------



## CloudCat (Nov 12, 2012)

(That signature was song lyrics. "My Immortal" by Evanescence.)
You are the only person who prefers to be called Ugg Man!


----------



## Momo(th) (Nov 14, 2012)

"My Immortal" is also the unofficial themme song to manwithoutabody's dramatic reading of My Immortal.

Awesome!


----------



## CloudCat (Nov 15, 2012)

( I love that song ^_^) You seem pretty smart.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Nov 15, 2012)

You're pretty new here, but you're already starting to be a member of the community


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 15, 2012)

(That is true, like she's been here forever; in a good way!)

You chose a freaking tank for the basis of your username! Jus to give you an idea: Pokémon Blue Kaizo (basically Blue Version, but harder) Version, Lv 100 Lapras, HP: 419! And its Special makes it plain brutal as well...


----------



## CloudCat (Nov 16, 2012)

(Oh yay! I feel important and liked! :D) You understand how to correctly use the semicolon! Most people ignore it because they don't know how to use it.


----------



## Momo(th) (Nov 17, 2012)

I believe I just learned something from your signature.


----------



## CloudCat (Nov 17, 2012)

(I'm so glad when people learn of the interrobang. It's my most favorite punctuation mark of all time!) You have a punny signature! I love puns!!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 17, 2012)

(You can get some really clever puns, mostly as newspaper headlines or jus on the cover of newspapers or on the back with the sports segment! There was a breakfast show on TV over here in the 90's where the presenter used to pick out great puns of the day from the day's newspapers, and on Fridays he used to pick his 3 favourites of the week!)

You seem to have a good grasp of grammar and punctuation marks for someone so young! That certainly is refreshing!


----------



## CloudCat (Nov 18, 2012)

(I'll look for some puns there. If I find some good ones, I put them in my signature.)
(And I love grammar!)

You are smart in the subject of everything! And you use a lot of exclamation points, which is my fourth favorite punctuation mark. My first favorite is the interrobang, then the semicolon, and then it's the irony mark, and finally it is the exclamation mark.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Nov 18, 2012)

You're a supporter of the interrobang! (There's an entire group of them. They show up as squares for me. Also, what's an irony mark?)


----------



## CloudCat (Nov 18, 2012)

An irony mark is backwards question mark, which is used to depict sarcasm or irony. It is a nonstandard punctuation mark that is used in a similar context as the scare quotes. You, unlike most people, are quite inquizitive!


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Nov 19, 2012)

You have just blown my mind, yet again


----------



## Scootaloo (Nov 20, 2012)

safari zone area is pretty cool


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 21, 2012)

You want to be the Ice Type Champ, which is cool. I mean even without awful puns.


----------



## CloudCat (Nov 22, 2012)

@LuckyLapras: I do love my punctuation! :D

You are pretty cool. You are always nice and stuff! ^^


----------



## Hippy (Nov 23, 2012)

You're my sister! So I have to love you!


----------



## CloudCat (Nov 23, 2012)

Yay! I love you too!


----------



## Scootaloo (Nov 24, 2012)

You're a nice and cool person!


----------



## CloudCat (Nov 24, 2012)

Aww thank you! :3 
You're smart and cool and nice! :)


----------



## Frostagin (Nov 25, 2012)

owo so I'm not the only 12-year-old after all...


----------



## Keldeo (Nov 25, 2012)

I think either you or MysticMoon prompted me to google hetalia? Then I read the Wikipedia entry. And that was cool. So thanks!


----------



## CloudCat (Nov 25, 2012)

You seem pretty polite and nice!


----------



## Hippy (Nov 25, 2012)

You have pretty hair.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Nov 26, 2012)

Those words in your sig...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 26, 2012)

You're getting about in the Forum Games a bit, and your posts are often entertaining!


----------



## CloudCat (Nov 30, 2012)

You are probably the best Fourm Games person (In my opinion)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 30, 2012)

It seemed quiet without you... May have been my imagination, though...


----------



## Momo(th) (Dec 2, 2012)

Cool Car


----------



## CloudCat (Dec 2, 2012)

(Yami Angel Christian: I was out for such a long time! I guess the Fourm Games aren't the same without me! :P)

Cool username. It reminds me of Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## Scootaloo (Dec 3, 2012)

I really like your signature (Its lyrics from "My Immortal", right?)


----------



## CloudCat (Dec 3, 2012)

Yes, it is. That is my most favorite song in the world. Actually, I have my signature all random, so it's the lyrics of all the good songs I like. 

You have good music taste!


----------



## CJBlazer (Dec 4, 2012)

You are a great member and you like Skitties. So do I.


----------



## CloudCat (Dec 5, 2012)

Aww thanks :) You are a very cool guy.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Dec 6, 2012)

Some of the forum games posts you make are just... mind-blowing. Literally


----------



## CloudCat (Dec 6, 2012)

Aww, thank you! :D That means a lot, for realzies. You are very nice and generous. I have never read a mean thing come from you're posts.


----------



## Mewmic (Dec 11, 2012)

I really like your signature! :)


----------



## CloudCat (Dec 14, 2012)

Thamks :3 You are really nice.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Dec 18, 2012)

^ Oh my gosh! I love her avatar, its soo cute x3; <3


----------



## Spoon (Dec 18, 2012)

Lovely purple-blues your avatar has; probably my favorite color combination.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Dec 18, 2012)

^ Cute animal avatar but is that a cat or a dog? :3 xD; o.o?

And, aww, thanks^^ I think those colors are nice...on him.....*such a fangirl .-.;*


----------



## Scootaloo (Dec 20, 2012)

you seem like a nice person ^^ and you like umbreon, which is cool too


----------



## LadyJirachu (Dec 20, 2012)

^ And you like Wigglytuff and ponies x3; Yep, I do try to be nice to everyone :) Its very importent to me ^_^ You seem to be the same too ^_^ *is very happy about this*

Also, I made you a Christmas present ^_^ Check your visiter comments (and, nope, I don't expect a gift in return :3 it was all purely from the goodness of my cute wittle heart^-^)


----------



## Spoon (Dec 20, 2012)

You're super friendly! Like whoa, I don't think anyone's befriended so many people in such a short amount of time here. It's pretty pleasant!


----------



## LadyJirachu (Dec 20, 2012)

^ Is one of the many friends I made here already~
<3

And also incredably sweet :) (and, thank you for the sweet comment, dear^^ *curtsy* n//n; <3 :))


----------



## Pikakirby (Dec 21, 2012)

^ Is one of my best friends ever :D


----------



## LadyJirachu (Dec 21, 2012)

^ Probably doesn't suffer of adhd like I sometimes am prone to xD;


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 21, 2012)

You can be quite cute. And you also like Lovecraft. ^w^


----------



## LadyJirachu (Dec 21, 2012)

^ Like's Lovecraft stuff! Yeah his stories were fun to read when they had them online a few years ago XD

And aww thanks^^


----------



## Hippy (Dec 23, 2012)

You are nice and so cheerful.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Dec 24, 2012)

^ This is true that I try to be very cheerful :3 Sadly, I still have aspie issues, but, I appriciate your comment so much! Thank you very much dearie^-^


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 24, 2012)

You're sweet ^u^


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 24, 2012)

You've been on here over a year, but it feels like more! (In a good way!)


----------



## Hippy (Dec 25, 2012)

You are very amusing. Also, I know that CloudCat thought that you were nice :')


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 25, 2012)

Your signature says you're a compassionate person. That is good.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Dec 25, 2012)

Nearly all your posts contain a Homestuck reference. I approve.


----------



## Deadly Sniper Goat (Dec 25, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90L2tzp4dqI


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Dec 25, 2012)

Your username is incredible.


----------



## Hippy (Dec 25, 2012)

I like penguins, and I like friends! Therefore, you have a great username!


----------



## Deadly Sniper Goat (Dec 28, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90L2tzp4dqI


----------



## Hippy (Dec 29, 2012)

XD I like your user name!


----------



## LadyJirachu (Dec 29, 2012)

^ One of my best friends here. :)


----------



## DragonHeart (Dec 29, 2012)

^ has a fun  avatar, i like fun because fun make me think of dragons, and i love dragons!!!!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 29, 2012)

(You'll probably like my only power Yu-Gi-Oh! Deck: A Red-Eyes Power Dragon Deck! That means it revolves around Red-Eyes Darkness Dragon, who gets stronger for every single Dragon in your Graveyard, and every Monster IN my Red-Eyes Deck IS a Dragon!)

Dragons ARE cool, as my above statement shows! And they always make for my fastest and outright strongest Decks on Yu-Gi-Oh! games, though that could be cuz most of Yu-Gi-Oh!'s strongest monsters are Dragon-Type!

(Blue-Eyes Ultimate Dragon, Five-Headed Dragon, Sin Truth Dragon and the most powerful prize card on Forbidden Memories is a Red-Eyes card and a card that we have recently FINALLY gotten in English and, naturally, I have: Meteor Black Dragon!)


----------



## DragonHeart (Dec 29, 2012)

^ likes dragons that makes me happy (cool but i dont know squat about Yu-Gee-oh, sorry)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 29, 2012)

(Yes, but surely you can appreciate the considerable number of awesome Dragons in Yu-Gi-Oh!, even my mam's a fan of some of them, and Red-Eyes is my favourite simply cuz I like to be different and run a Red-Eyes Deck as I find Red-Eyes easier and more versatile than Blue-Eyes White Dragon despite the latter being considerably stronger! In fact White Night Dragon in my signature is basically jus a reworked Red-Eyes with Blue-Eyes' stats, he and Galaxy-Eyes Photon Dragon even look like their distant cousins if you compare them with each other!)

Dragons are still cool, though, no matter what they're in, they still make an impact! Even though he looked horrible and wrong, the DragonBall: Evolution Shenron even made an impression despite being wrong in so many ways it's untrue!


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 30, 2012)

So you like dragons with red eyes, hm? Reminds me of one Homestuck character. And if Dave chose you, you must be cool. Or is it a different person named David? David Tennant, perhaps? It's not Cedric Diggory that I'm mainly thinking of. Anyway, you seem cool. With your dragons and your proud Britishness and stuff.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Dec 30, 2012)

^ My friend yay :)


----------



## Hippy (Dec 30, 2012)

^ Is one of my best friends on this fourm :)


----------



## Mewmic (Dec 31, 2012)

I haven't talked to you much, but you seem nice c:


----------



## Hippy (Jan 1, 2013)

Hehe thanks :) You seem super nice too


----------



## LadyJirachu (Jan 1, 2013)

^ One of my best friends on this forum too and happy new year ^_^


----------



## Hippy (Jan 1, 2013)

You are so sweet and nice and friendly!


----------



## Momo(th) (Jan 1, 2013)

I like the pseudo-LSD spore that is your avatar from Yoshi's Island.


----------



## Hippy (Jan 1, 2013)

You actually know what it is!!! You are the first!!! You are very smart for figuring it out! And your avatar is very cool! And your my age! XD


----------



## Momo(th) (Jan 1, 2013)

Well, of course I know what it is! Yoshi's Island is amazing!

And you are awesome for being a fan of Yoshi's Island.


----------



## Scootaloo (Jan 1, 2013)

You like Yoshi's Island and the Obamasnow always makes me laugh :D


----------



## Hippy (Jan 1, 2013)

You seem very nice :D


----------



## Mewmic (Jan 1, 2013)

I like your avatar. Anything Yoshi's Island is awesome. Except Baby Mario's annoying crying X(


----------



## Hippy (Jan 1, 2013)

Hehe thanks! I love love love that game :) You are very nice.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Jan 3, 2013)

^ Has such a cute avatar but I wish I knew what it was supposed to be x3 XD I'm curious :) ^_^


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 3, 2013)

You are friendly and stuff... There is one Homestuck character you sometimes remind me of. And don't worry, it's a character I like.
^u^


----------



## Hippy (Jan 4, 2013)

Jirachu said:


> ^ Has such a cute avatar but I wish I knew what it was supposed to be x3 XD I'm curious :) ^_^


Hehe It is a "Fuzzy" from Yoshi's Island. When Yoshi touches it, the level gets distorted and all crazy and Yoshi gets really dizzy.

And sv is super nice :)


----------



## LadyJirachu (Jan 5, 2013)

Has an avatar that KINDA CREATES GLITCHINESS LIKE MISSINGNO. DOES!!! :D I love you x3


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Jan 5, 2013)

You talk to a lot of people here. And I think you were ta.ling about the true Missingno. with the 12 minute long cry


----------



## Momo(th) (Jan 5, 2013)

I like your signature.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Jan 6, 2013)

^ Is a member of my new forum and has a cool avatar X3;


----------



## Momo(th) (Jan 6, 2013)

Kirby is amazing.


----------



## Mewmic (Jan 7, 2013)

That Obamasnow picture makes me giggle xD


----------



## LadyJirachu (Jan 7, 2013)

I remember that game your avatar was from XD; I used to be pretty into that series for a little while, too.... :) I still listen to the songs time to time. XD They are pretty x)


----------



## Pikakirby (Jan 7, 2013)

I love Lilligant <3 and your profile picture :)


----------



## Hippy (Jan 7, 2013)

You appear to be nice and sweet :)


----------



## Scootaloo (Jan 8, 2013)

You're a really nice person and are really cool C:


----------



## Hippy (Jan 8, 2013)

Awwww thank you!!! :D

You are extremely super nice and friendly.


----------



## Edoc'sil (Jan 8, 2013)

Your avatar is adorable.


----------



## Scootaloo (Jan 8, 2013)

your avatar is amazing.


----------



## Edoc'sil (Jan 8, 2013)

Your taste in video games is impeccable.


----------



## Hippy (Jan 8, 2013)

You are nice. And you have great grammar and vocabulary, which always makes me smile. :)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 8, 2013)

You make me feel better about hating bad spelling and grammar!


----------



## Scootaloo (Jan 8, 2013)

You support proper grammar! I really like that.


----------



## Edoc'sil (Jan 9, 2013)

Everyone here enjoys proper grammar, although that's a somewhat rare occurrence on the internet currently! Yay!

You changed your avatar to an even cooler one.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Jan 9, 2013)

Your username is great. It's all Cthuluey and stuff. I enjoy things which are Cthuluey.


----------



## Edoc'sil (Jan 9, 2013)

It's from Eragon, but Cthulhu is pretty darn great, too.

I spent no less than ninety seconds staring at that .gif in your signature laughing my rear end off. Bravo, sir, bravo.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Jan 10, 2013)

^ Your Gengar avatar is really cool :)


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Jan 10, 2013)

Zelda was quite an amusing character in Skyward Sword.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Jan 10, 2013)

^ Such an awesome avatar x)


----------



## Hippy (Jan 11, 2013)

You seem to like PowerPuff Girls, and I used to like that show! And as always, you're super nice :)


----------



## LadyJirachu (Jan 11, 2013)

^ Yay! PPG fan! :D Yep, i espesally like bubbles!^^ She's soo adorable ^_^

Aww thanks your super nice too ^___^


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 11, 2013)

You seem to be the sweet innocent fangirl type... I guess that if you were in Homestuck, you would be a Prospit dreamer. There is that one girl... But your brother probably doesn't act like... that guy.


----------



## Mewmic (Jan 11, 2013)

You seem like a nice person.
You like Homestuck too, that's cool!


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 12, 2013)

Nice user title... And wow, so you are everywhere? Reminds me of the Moment Of Peace webcomic. There is someone who is kind of an anthropomorphic personification of the universe... and she is also known as the Storyteller. And she inspires writers... Inspiration? Stories? Universes? Yay! ^U^

Uhh, i mean... Some stuff about you sounds cool.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Jan 12, 2013)

^ Knows how I work x) And is awesome too ^_^


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 12, 2013)

I've been playing Kingdom Hearts II again, mainly cuz you got me in the mood to have a look at what I was doing the last time I actually played either of them! Look the battle system for II, it's so much more fluid than in I, and that was a WORKING version of the Final Fantasy XII battle system! Still not a Disney fan, though, and I honestly can't see myself ever liking the Port Royal segment of Kingdom Hearts II...


----------



## LadyJirachu (Jan 13, 2013)

^ Played a KH game cuz of me x) Awesome~
<3


----------



## kuzronk (Jan 13, 2013)

Is a awesome friend of mine.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Jan 13, 2013)

^ Is Tyler. :P Nuff said. Hense awesome and a friend of mine too^^


----------



## kuzronk (Jan 13, 2013)

Is a pretty princess who is married to Riku.


----------



## Momo(th) (Jan 13, 2013)

Your username is stylistically plain.

It's awesome!


----------



## Momo(th) (Jan 14, 2013)

Super saiyan Peach!


----------



## LadyJirachu (Jan 14, 2013)

^ OBAMASNOW FOR THE WIN :D XD


----------



## Mewmic (Jan 14, 2013)

That Clefairy in your sig is cute ouo


----------



## Scootaloo (Jan 14, 2013)

You like Mother 3 (i'm guessing, by the signature) which is cool!


----------



## Edoc'sil (Jan 15, 2013)

The Legend of Zelda link in your sig has put me on to a previously prematurely ended kick for the series. The same few Legend of Zelda songs have been coming through my computer speakers for the past few days (Link to the Past Symphonic Movement, Wind Waker symphonic movement, Gerudo Valley, Main Theme Medley, Ballad of the Goddess, Song of Storms on Marimba). I love it so much.


----------



## Momo(th) (Jan 15, 2013)

Excellent choice in quotes in your sig.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Jan 15, 2013)

^ Awwww N as a Whimsicott >w<;;

And thank you reeper^^


----------



## Mewmic (Jan 17, 2013)

You're cool uwu


----------



## LadyJirachu (Jan 17, 2013)

^ Joined my forum and is a sweet friend to me :)


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 17, 2013)

So you're an admin now... Congratulations. But I hope you stay here as well.


----------



## Scootaloo (Jan 17, 2013)

You survived to Marquee of Doom! I couldn't do that.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Jan 18, 2013)

^ Agatha is cool lol :)


----------



## Hippy (Jan 20, 2013)

As always, you are super extremely nice and sweet and a good person :3


----------



## DragonHeart (Jan 20, 2013)

^ is fun and has a cute but silly littlr fuzzy ameeba thing as a avatar


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 20, 2013)

You like dragons, which is cool.


----------



## Momo(th) (Jan 20, 2013)

You survived the Marquee of Doom!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 20, 2013)

You seem to have a few interesting Avatar picks!

(And that's not short for "pictures"!)


----------



## Momo(th) (Jan 20, 2013)

Yay for alternative Red-Eyes artwork! Although personally, this one is my favorite.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 21, 2013)

The Japanese only and officially 2nd Gen. Red-Eyes Black Dragon print? Do I need to put anything else?

(And both of these Red-Eyes prints, I'm actually after, cuz I have the other 3!)


----------



## Hippy (Jan 21, 2013)

You are cool, and likes grammar, which is nice :)


----------



## Momo(th) (Jan 22, 2013)

Those are some nice lyrics.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 23, 2013)

That Avatar... *Snigger* Sorry, it's jus so funny!


----------



## Momo(th) (Jan 24, 2013)

Well of course it's meant to be funny! Also, that White Night Dragon is awesome!


----------



## Hippy (Jan 24, 2013)

You are really very nice, and I'm not sure why I haven't added you as a contact and friend yet. I'll do that now! :)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 25, 2013)

I know someone who would really like your Avatar!


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jan 25, 2013)

Loves games, cool avi and hilarious user title.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 25, 2013)

An O.G. Squirtle... How bad is it that I want to see that in the next Grand Theft Auto game?


----------



## Momo(th) (Jan 26, 2013)

That car is still awesome:)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 26, 2013)

That signature almost makes me like Barrack Obama! Almost!


----------



## LadyJirachu (Jan 28, 2013)

^ Nice black car avatar~
:)


----------



## Momo(th) (Jan 28, 2013)

You like Beautifly!


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jan 28, 2013)

You have a bad-ass N Whimsicott.


----------



## Edoc'sil (Jan 29, 2013)

You're on PF, which is where I do the great majority of my talking with forum-friends. I was going to split it between here and there, but due to the server being constantly down... Heck, if they set up a fund to update it so it didn't overload so much, I'd donate. But anyway! Squirtle was the best in SSBB, loved playing as him/her/it.


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 29, 2013)

So you like Eragon... Your username is cool.


----------



## Edoc'sil (Jan 29, 2013)

You, too? Yay!

Your signature is awesome; I survived the Marquee of Doom but wasn't able to understand the trading sequence one. I know it has something to do with regions, but oh well.


----------



## Momo(th) (Jan 30, 2013)

I like those quotes.


----------



## Mewmic (Feb 7, 2013)

Your avatar is funny! :3


----------



## Hippy (Feb 8, 2013)

You seem very nice! :)


----------



## Momo(th) (Feb 8, 2013)

You're still here! And that poem is awesome!


----------



## Hippy (Feb 8, 2013)

Nobody said:


> You're still here! And that poem is awesome!


Sorry for the absence! I have been so very busy! And stressed! But you are way super extremely nice :)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 9, 2013)

You seem pretty sensible!


----------



## Hippy (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you :) You are very nice and always have perfect vocabulary and grammar!


----------



## Mewmic (Feb 9, 2013)

You seem to have a great taste in video games!


----------



## Hippy (Feb 9, 2013)

Oh thank you :) You are always friendly and nice and funny :)


----------



## Edoc'sil (Feb 9, 2013)

You're one on the nicest people I know, partly because you're very sincere about what you say.


----------



## Hippy (Feb 9, 2013)

Edoc'sil said:


> You're one on the nicest people I know, partly because you're very sincere about what you say.


Thank you!! That is so nice! I appreciate it :) You are so very nice and you, along with many other people on this forum, are so nice and really make my day!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 9, 2013)

You seem quite humble too!


----------



## Hippy (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you! I'm just about dying of smiling over here from all these compliments! You are so friendly, and I can't imagine the forum games without you.


----------



## Mewmic (Feb 11, 2013)

You're really cool .w.


----------



## Hippy (Feb 12, 2013)

Thank you :) You are really awesome and spectacular :)


----------



## Frostagin (Feb 13, 2013)

I like the trainer sprite, it's very well-made. (owo)/


----------



## Mewmic (Feb 13, 2013)

I like your avatar.


----------



## Hippy (Feb 14, 2013)

You are spectacular :)


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 14, 2013)

I like the poem. Light might be the fastest, but the darkness was already there. And will always be there. Not even Lord English can beat the Void.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 14, 2013)

That cat's quite cute! I want to tease it...


----------



## Hippy (Feb 14, 2013)

You are so nice! You always make the Forum Games much more interesting, especially the "Answer a Question with a Question" one!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 19, 2013)

Krazoa likes Arizona, but I no doubt couldn't take the heat! I'm not a hot weather person!


----------



## Scootaloo (Feb 19, 2013)

You aren't a warm weather person (like me) so I'm not alone :D


----------



## Hippy (Feb 19, 2013)

You are so nice :)
And I love the heat! XP To an extent! Once it gets over 110 degrees Fahrenheit, I tend to just sleep all day and be lazy so I don't have to face the extreme warm weather :P


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 20, 2013)

That sounds like what I'd probably find myself preferring to do in Arizona or anywhere hot like Australia... It's certainly not far from what I like doing when Britain gets a heatwave... Though I jus stick my head in the fridge for a couple of minutes instead! That works!! And 'sides, my bedroom is South-facing, and I sit in a leather chair...

And I actually did walk for an hour in 28 degree Celcius heat and it wiped me out! And that's twice as hot as Britain usually gets!


----------



## LadyJirachu (Feb 20, 2013)

^ Cool Yu-gi-oh! signature :D


----------



## Pikakirby (Feb 20, 2013)

Likes Yu-Gi-Oh

Edit: Ninja'd...

:(


----------



## LadyJirachu (Feb 20, 2013)

^ No, i do like yu-gi-oh! XD At least for the nastalgia of 2004^^

My best friend^^


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice swiping Kirbys.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Feb 20, 2013)

^ Likes my swipping kirbies lol thnx x) Sword Kirby is soo cool..~ x3;


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 21, 2013)

You seem pretty honest! Are you sure you're not from Yorkshire?


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 22, 2013)

Some aspects of you remind me of the Doctor. The Dave is Tennant, right?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 22, 2013)

Hey, you noticed my impressionist side!

And, no, it's the TV channel, it's part of the UKTV Network! A lot of the stuff they show was first shown on BBC's Channels, like Top Gear, Mock The Week, QI (which is crap and I don't like Stephen Fry) and many others! They have started to make their own programs, now, though! Naturally when it started and I saw some of the programs they would be airing, I almost thought it was a channel designed for me!


----------



## LadyJirachu (Feb 24, 2013)

^ Cool car ^_^


----------



## Hippy (Feb 24, 2013)

You are so sweet and nice :)


----------



## LadyJirachu (Feb 25, 2013)

^ Same ^_____^ *cheers*


----------



## Mewmic (Feb 28, 2013)

Nice Kirby avatar, it's cute<3


----------



## Hippy (Mar 1, 2013)

You are always friendly :)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Mar 5, 2013)

I believe you mentioned a like for Mew! Mew's hard to dislike! I still think he's the best small/DLC/bonus Legendary! (Certainly better than Celebi and Jirachi...) And I don't jus say cuz Mew's my favourite Pokémon!


----------



## Hippy (Mar 6, 2013)

You are nice for remembering that I like Mew!


----------



## mewtini (Mar 6, 2013)

Your avatar makes me go <3!


----------



## Mewmic (Mar 6, 2013)

Nice Umbreon sprite. I assume you like dark types?


----------



## Hippy (Mar 6, 2013)

You are always so so nice! :)


----------



## mewtini (Mar 6, 2013)

You're always nice, too! 

/very original


----------



## Hippy (Mar 15, 2013)

You seem very smart and friendly and stuff like that!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Mar 18, 2013)

I heard Arizona got snow... Where I am, we barely ever get a light brushing of snow... And even when we do get snow, it only really lasts a day...


----------



## DragonHeart (Mar 18, 2013)

Your avatar is ADORABLE!!!!!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Mar 18, 2013)

You appreciated the cool pic I found, probably on DeviantART!

(I'm not a member, by the way, I'm terrible at drawing!)


----------



## Mewmic (Mar 19, 2013)

:D I really like your avatar as well. Mew is an adorable pokemon!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Mar 20, 2013)

Your Avatar seems familiar... I feel like I should know it somehow...


----------



## Mewmic (Mar 23, 2013)

(It's a character from Dangan Ronpa.)
I like the YGO cards in your sig! I collected them for a short time...


----------



## DragonHeart (Mar 23, 2013)

You have a creepy avatar..... I LIKE IT!!!


----------



## Mewmic (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice signature.


----------



## Hippy (Mar 25, 2013)

Yami Angel Christian said:


> I heard Arizona got snow... Where I am, we barely ever get a light brushing of snow... And even when we do get snow, it only really lasts a day...


Yes, Arizona got snow, and it made me soooo happy! It never snows in Arizona, except for in the north, but I live in the south-ish middle-ish area, where it never ever snows! That was one of the first times I had experienced snow ever! :D

Anyways, Reaper, you are so nice and all that! I would love to talk to you a bit more!


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow. Some of the things in your personality test results remind me of myself...

(Speaking of snow, there is still some around here. Where is the spring?)


----------



## Mewmic (Mar 28, 2013)

\o/ I love the stuff in your signature!


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 1, 2013)

You're a Ghost-type. That sounds cool.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 22, 2013)

^ A friend of mine here :)


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 25, 2013)

D'Aw, you think so? You are very friendly.


----------



## Mewmic (Apr 26, 2013)

Nice God Tier title. .o.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 28, 2013)

^ Your name is beautiful :)


----------



## DragonHeart (Apr 28, 2013)

Your avvie is so cute!!


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 28, 2013)

^ Thanks A TON!!! :D That comment made me super happy ^______^ (btw i also just gave you rep for your awesome post too^^)


----------



## DragonHeart (Apr 28, 2013)

XD What's a rep?


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 28, 2013)

^ Press the scale above my post! Thats the rep giving button!!! :D

(you asked what rep is! I like this, cuz, rep is a very nice thing over here^^ you can only add good rep anyways^^)


----------



## Hippy (Apr 28, 2013)

You are so so spectacular and friendly and nice and every other noun with a positive annotation! :D


----------



## Mewmic (May 2, 2013)

I know I've said this millions of times before, but I love your avatar!
You're also very nice :>


----------



## LadyJirachu (May 3, 2013)

I really like your name :)


----------



## Mewmic (May 7, 2013)

You're always so nice and funny!
There are so many nice people on here haha


----------



## LadyJirachu (May 8, 2013)

^ Very very cool :)


----------



## Mewmic (Jun 4, 2013)

I like your avatar, Bellsprout is too cute :>


----------



## Hippy (Jul 8, 2013)

You are super cool. I hope we can get to know each other sometime, since you are so nice!! :)


----------



## Mewmic (Jul 8, 2013)

Your usertitle always makes me giggle, it's so amusing to me.


----------



## Hippy (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm glad it is so amusing! :) It is a quote from the book in my signature. Anyways, I really do think you are pretty amazing!


----------



## Karousever (Jul 11, 2013)

You are a wonderful person! And I'm glad we're friends on here now :)


----------



## Hippy (Jul 11, 2013)

Awwwwww thank youuuuuuuu!!!!! That was super nice!! You are super amazing and funny and cool and I am super glad we are friends too!!


----------



## Karousever (Jul 11, 2013)

Well you are very excellent at making me laugh, and I appreciate it a whole bunch :)


----------



## Hippy (Jul 11, 2013)

Well you are even better at making me laugh because I kind of suck at laughing lately so you are great!!


----------



## Karousever (Jul 11, 2013)

You made my entire evening pretty fun last night :) Even though I got bummed at the end, that had nothing to do with you, and I'm almost positive if I had stayed on you would have cheered me up anyway just by being you, because you're a very fun and fantastic person...not to mention nice! :D


----------



## Hippy (Jul 14, 2013)

Ahhhhh thank youuuu that totally made my day!!!! You are super fun and funny and I know that we shall be telepathic buddies forever!! You are super wonderful and amazing and spectacular and fantastic!!,! And you are just a good guy in general.


----------



## Karousever (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank YOU for the compliments ^_^ And yes, we shall be telepathic buddies forever! :) 

Alright, I got more for you. When I was putting my face in the forum I saw you had a post there, and so I looked and let me just say _Wow!_ You are definitely an example of a person looking as beautiful on the outside as in :)

Hope I didn't weird you out or anything for complimenting your appearance instead this time.. XD

And really, you don't have to reply to this, you've complimented me plenty :)


----------



## Hippy (Jul 14, 2013)

Alex, that compliment, I have no words!! THANK YOU! Guess who is like crying now because that was soooooo nice!! Thank you. Seriously, Jake, thank you. So much. Thanks. :)

And I must compliment you now! You are the only person to ever make me so happy after such a terrible day! Like, for realziez, and I saw your photo and you look really great. You are sooooo I don't even know what! So phenomenal!


----------



## Mewmic (Jul 16, 2013)

You are super duper awesome!!


----------



## Hippy (Jul 16, 2013)

Ah thank you! You are way cool and spectacular!!!


----------



## Karousever (Jul 16, 2013)

You're probably the nicest girl I know, honestly :) And that isn't even the tip of the iceberg!


----------



## LadyJirachu (Jul 25, 2013)

^ Cool Pokemon team...
:3


----------



## Karousever (Jul 29, 2013)

You are very nice and fun to talk to :)


----------



## Hippy (Jul 31, 2013)

You are a fantastic boyfriend, and you know how much I love my Jakey! Thank you!

Thank you for the late-night texts, even though you are sleepy.
Thank you for cheering me up when I'm sad.
Thank you for making me laugh because of your coolness!
Thank you for making me giggle for no reason whenwe are talking on the phone, and thank you for making me make grammar mistakes :)
Thank you for being my Jakey, and letting me be your Reeni :)
Thank you for being the nicest person ever, and being the best boyfriend!
Thank you for asking me out at 11:47, July 24 (my time). 
Thank you for making me smile, when I never used to smile.
Thank you for being so cool!
Thank you for telling me all those random and interesting facts!
Thank you, for everything, Jakey. I love you :)


----------



## LadyJirachu (Jul 31, 2013)

^ Is such a nice person and awesome girlfriend to jake :D ^_____________^


----------



## Karousever (Jul 31, 2013)

Your obsession with Riku is very cute and you're very fun when you're happy :D


----------



## Hippy (Aug 1, 2013)

You are the best person ever and I love you and I am to excited about our one week anniversary to actually write something! :D You gave me the best week ever, and hopefully we can have many more weeks together :)


----------



## Karousever (Aug 1, 2013)

You're pretty much the best girlfriend in the history of the known universe.

'nuff said.

NOT EVEN. As true as that sentence may be, it could _never_ sum up my Reeni in all her glory. Of course, I couldn't do that if I tried. But what's to stop me from trying, right?

Reeni you have given me the single most spectacular week of my entire life thus far. You have made me the happiest guy on the planet. There isn't a thing in my life I would change, even if I could. Because my life happened in just the right order to include you in it, and I wouldn't change that for the world.


----------



## Hippy (Aug 2, 2013)

Ahhhhh!!!! Well, you are so perfect and you make me the happiest I have ever been and you have totally changed my whole attitude, for the better, and I am so glad to have you in m life because who doesn't want such a cute, perfect, sweet, funny, cool, and great boyfriend plenty you and look this is a run on sentence and look I didn't put the hyphen in "run on" because I am with my Jakey an I totally forget about grammar around youBECAUSE YOU ARE SO PERFECT AND I LOVE YOU,!!!!!!!


----------



## Ever (Aug 13, 2013)

You guys just made this thread the official Cutest Thing Ever and Hippy (apparently your name is Reeni and wow that is a cool name). Thank you for supporting and believing in me through this-- whatever I'm going through, and I hope I can support you in the same way. Although we haven't known each other for log, it's really awesome talking to you and I'll be sure to jump on those book recs! Whoo!


----------



## Karousever (Aug 13, 2013)

Well I've never talked to you much, only seen you in other threads, but you seem really really super cool and I wouldn't mind talking to you sometime if you like :) Oh, and your avatar is absolutely adorable. 

Also, her name is actually Nisreen, but Reeni is the nickname I gave her :P Kinda like how she calls me Jakey XD


----------



## Hippy (Aug 14, 2013)

You know how I feel about you :) <3 I love you and I am excited to spend forever with you!!! :) 
(Sorry, I am too lazy to type up how I feel about you! D: Is that bad? I'll tell you if you want :))

And Aw thank you, Everglider!!! Well I am glad that we have one another to support :) You are super nice, thank you! And yay! Those books are really good! I have a whole list of similar books that I need to read, and I'll tell you if they're any good! :)


----------



## 90FC3C (Aug 21, 2013)

You are, without a doubt, the most upbeat and positive person that I've seen here.


----------



## Ever (Aug 21, 2013)

I find myself fascinated by your username. Also woah hello new person it's lovely to meet you, let's be great friends and have all sorts of cyber adventures of the mischievous and exciting nature, yeah? Yeah!


----------



## Hippy (Aug 22, 2013)

Ever, you are soooo cool!!! Seriously! Like, I am super glad that we always talk and support one another (I hope I helped, by the way), but even before we ever talked I always thought you were super cool! Seriously! 

And Awww thank you 90FC3C :) You are so new but you post quite often for a new person! But you seem pretty cool :) It is great to meet you! :)


----------



## Karousever (Aug 22, 2013)

Since I am selfish I'm going to take this slot to talk about how amazing my Reeni is :)

Reeni, you are the most adorable thing that has ever existed. Like, seriously. You can find the smallest adorable little puppies and the cutest kitties and the little happy babies making cute faces and little bubbles with faces on them and just every adorable thing that has ever existed, put it together, multiply by 10, and then it would ALMOST be as adorable as you. For realziez.

You have an absolute heart of gold. You help anyone and everyone you can, no matter if it may cause you to get yelled at or in trouble. You will stick up for people and help injured wolves (/coyotes) by the side of the road and are absolutely as kind as can be even to those who may not deserve it. You are just the sweetest little thing and that's one thing I wish everyone could see as clearly as I do. You are so kind-hearted you are comparable to a saint. Like, I only WISH I could be as nice and wonderful as you are. Maybe if I try for a long long time, I can get halfway there. But even if I spent a lifetime trying, I'd still never be quite as good as you.

You've put up with a lot of things. There have been so many issues and hindrances and problems in your life, and you just dealt with them and took them and surpassed expectations for performance. You showed Life that you can take anything it dishes out. You are able to put up with so much, that when it comes to these sorts of things you're the strongest person I know and I deeply admire you for it.

And lastly, no one has ever made me as happy as you. People have made me really, really, really happy before. But never even a fraction as happy as you've pulled off. I know technically we haven't been together very long, but somehow you've made it seem like I asked you out yesterday and a lifetime ago at the same time. That's pretty impressive, to be honest! There is no one in the world who can compare to you Reeni, and I do not only count my lucky stars for knowing you, but also for being your friend, and having the wonderful privilege of getting to call myself your boyfriend :)


----------



## Hippy (Aug 23, 2013)

Jakeyyyy!!! Well, I may be so super adorable in your opinion, but you are about 200 billion times cuter! Like, you have no idea, but you are So. Adorable. Seriously. Like, when I read your morning emails and seeing all your cute little typos you make because you are tired, and then hearing you talk about your dream and then listening you talk about random little things is sooo cute! And then throughout the day when you tell me little quirks about you and stuff, I just DIE of your adorableness!!! 

And you are super duper sweet, Jakey :) I don't think anyone is as sweet as you. I mean, for realziez, when you tell me things about how much you love me and stuff, I pretty much die again <3 Plus, you are just a good guy. Like, you are never ever mean ever, and you are so nice to everyone! I mean, seriously! You are just so nice and it is amazing! I don't even know how one person can be so nice! But you aren't only a great person, you are also a great friend :) Before we were dating, you were just such a fantabulous friend :) Like, I knew that you would always be here for me and be loyal and just be amazing no matter what. Thank you. However, you are also a great boyfriend!! You have no idea how proud I am to say that YOU are MY boyfriend. That you somehow liked me and asked me out. Like, that is just the best thing ever :) You just make me so happy! You make everything seem perfect, but really, YOU'RE the perfect one! Thank you, Jakey <3 Thank you so so much :)


----------



## Karousever (Oct 13, 2013)

Well it's been a couple of months, so I'll post here again XD

Reeni, you are like, the absolutely most perfect human being I know. No one, I mean NO ONE is more kind and caring and sweet than you. You have a heart of gold. You are what I consider the most precious resource in the whole universe. Because, sure, there are beautiful diamonds and such, but there is only one girl who has the combination of wonderfulness and beauty and kindness and sweetness and adorableness, and her name is Reeni :D I had wanted a girlfriend for a long time, and I always imagined she would be pretty cool, but I never ever never thought she would be as amazing as you!!! :D Like, you are more than I could ever hope to ask for :) You're far more than I ever could deserve. But I am so immensely grateful that I have you, and I never take you for granted <3 There is no one or thing in the universe that I love more than you :) You are my everything, Reeni. We are almost at three months, and they will have been the best three months in ANYONE'S lifetime, not just mine XD Like, my time with you will be better than anyone else's time with anyone else XD I know it XD

Stay strong, Reeni. Jakey supports you and loves you and cares about you. 

Infinite Loveits :)


----------



## Hippy (Oct 13, 2013)

Awww thank you Jakey!!! <3 I love you :) 

But actually, YOU are more kind AND caring AND sweet than I am! For realziez! You are the most perfect person evaaa! No, but seriously Jakey, You are so amazing, and you really know how to make me feel so great. And I love how supportive you are. I mean, you talked to me on the phone for almost 40 minutes, at 5 AM, while I was a sobby wreck. You can't get much better than that, Jakey. Thank you SO much. You are the best person to ever have walked into my life. Now that I have you, I can't imagine living without you. I don't even know how I managed 17 years without you! Thank you :)

I love you SO much. Aimeressence <3


----------



## Karousever (Nov 9, 2013)

It has been nearly a month since I posted here last, so I figure no harm in posting again :) You know Reeni, now that it's November, we will be coming up on our four month anniversary, and, more importantly, YOUR BIRTHDAY! Why is your birthday so important to me, you might ask? Well isn't it obvious! It's a day celebrating the birth of my favorite person from all of history!!!! :D :D :D Like seriously, are there any other days even worth mentioning compared to that one? But until then, Happy Unbirthday XD 
Nisreeno, thank you so much for being the best girlfriend in the universe. You are just so supportive, and you're always there to help me out if something is wrong, and there's yet to be a time when you're unable to put a smile on my face. Every moment spent with you is just like the new greatest moment in my life, because you are the best, simply put. We are all shaped by others. Sure, we have ourself, our inner being, but we are shaped by our experiences and our interactions with others. And I am so grateful that right now you are the person who is affecting me the most. Because that means I'm guaranteed to come out better than I went in :) I don't know what I would ever do without you, and even though it's only been fourish months since we met, it feels like we've really been together for a lifetime. And I love that :) Aimeressence, Reeni-Pie! I love you <3


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 9, 2013)

Holy swarm, that was long. You must be an awesome boyfriend.


----------



## Karousever (Nov 9, 2013)

Aw thanks! ^_^ Well you're pretty cool, especially playing in the forum games and whatnot :)


----------



## Momo(th) (Nov 9, 2013)

Nice banner. Almost all of your team are in someway anesthetically pleasing to me.


----------



## Karousever (Nov 9, 2013)

I really like your signature, especially the Obamasnow and the Zoidberg emote (it's supposed to be Zoidberg, right?) :D


----------



## Hippy (Nov 15, 2013)

Jakey, you are, without a doubt, the best person to have ever walked into my life. No offense to my other friends, but Jakey, you have changed me, for the better. I feel like I don't say this enough, but Jakey, thank you so so much for everything. I don't know where I would be without you. I honestly don't. You have made me a much more happy person. You make me excited to wake up every morning, just because I know that I will get to talk to you. Like, for realziez, I'm not even exaggerating <3 Thank you for that, Jakey. You have caused such a great change in me. A fantabulous change. Thank you so much. I love you so much, I love you like the ocean loves the moon :) I hope you know how much I appreciate everything you do for me. 

Jakey, I love you. I am completely in love with you, and I have never experienced a feeling as spectaculartastic as that. When I think of you, I just get so warm and fuzzy and happy and excited inside! You are always on my mind, and I love it :) When I'm not with you, even for a few minutes, I miss you so much, and I am anxiously awaiting to talk to you again. I just love you so much! Thank you, Jakey for being my soul mate, my other half, my love, my ocean and my Edward and my Augustus and my prince :) But most of all, thank you for being my Jakey <3

I love you <3


----------



## Momo(th) (Nov 15, 2013)

Your posts make me happy.


----------



## kyeugh (Nov 15, 2013)

You're good at giving compliments.

oh god that was weak


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco (Nov 26, 2013)

You were quite welcoming to me and you're hilarious.


----------



## Momo(th) (Nov 27, 2013)

Qvalador said:


> You're good at giving compliments.
> 
> oh god that was weak


It's fine :), and thank you.

And Taco, those dragon sprites are quite impressive. Did you make them yourself?


----------



## kyeugh (Dec 11, 2013)

You seem to have a good sense of humor, but you're also very mature!


----------



## Dar (Dec 17, 2013)

You managed to make a username with a Q and V next to each other that's still pronouncable. Good job.


----------



## Momo(th) (Dec 17, 2013)

Qvalador said:


> You seem to have a good sense of humor, but you're also very mature!


Awww thank you:)

And you live in the same state as me, Dar:)


----------



## kyeugh (Dec 17, 2013)

Zodiark said:


> Awww thank you:)
> 
> And you live in the same state as me, Dar:)


You're really nice, and you come off as intelligent (although I don't know your grades, so I can't vouch for that).


----------



## Mewmic (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice signature.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jan 31, 2014)

Your avatar's very cool.


----------



## kyeugh (Jan 31, 2014)

The Squirtle Squad is amazing!


----------



## Mewmic (Jan 31, 2014)

I like your avatar.


----------



## Hippy (Mar 2, 2014)

I haven't met you yet but you seem nice :)

Also, because I need to introduce myself, I am Hippy, and it is great to meet you :)


----------



## kyeugh (Mar 2, 2014)

You're super amazing and one of my favourite people ever!!


----------



## Momo(th) (Mar 2, 2014)

You're quite supportive:)


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 2, 2014)

Super confident person.


----------



## kyeugh (Mar 2, 2014)

DID SOMETHING THAT I HAVE LIVED EXACTLY FOURTEEN YEARS WITHOUT DOING YESTERDAY


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 2, 2014)

is really cool.


----------



## Hippy (Mar 3, 2014)

You're super awesome and nice and I like talking to you and giving you advice!! :)


----------



## kyeugh (Mar 3, 2014)

You're super pretty and awesome to talk to!


----------



## Mewmic (Mar 3, 2014)

You seem really cool.


----------



## kyeugh (Mar 3, 2014)

I like your avatar!  Also we're the same age (I guess that's not nice?  But it's worth pointing out).


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 4, 2014)

Just a really cool dude.
runs a website
a tumblr, a deviantART (go follow him yall)

and just really cool in general like
_dave strider cool_ y'know what I'm saying?


----------



## kyeugh (Mar 4, 2014)

Also just a really cool dude
Has an awesome piece of writing
Runs an awesome blog

just really cool in general like
_Christian Bale cool_


----------



## Mewmic (Mar 4, 2014)

Oh man you have an awesome site!!


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 4, 2014)

older than me
don't really know you but
you're trying to revive this place so that makes you cool.

(what are you talking about
pa isn't fanfiction
not a fandom piece)


----------



## kyeugh (Mar 4, 2014)

You're a really interesting and knowledgeable person, and you're a great listener.

*adds this into ILS's document*

(Also what, who called it a fanfiction)


----------



## Mewmic (Mar 6, 2014)

really really cool guy


----------



## Karousever (Mar 6, 2014)

I like your avatar, it's very nice! Plus GIFs are great.


----------



## kyeugh (Mar 8, 2014)

You're a really nice guy, who is a great writer and listener!  And you are one half of the cutest couple ever, duh.


----------



## Mewmic (Mar 8, 2014)

Nice signature. I see you like OoT :)


----------



## kyeugh (Mar 9, 2014)

It's actually Majora's Mask (the game, I mean), hence my username.  But thanks!

I like your signature, too, actually! :o It's a good quote.


----------



## Mewmic (Mar 13, 2014)

Ahh sorry, I haven't played a Zelda game in years. :o

I haven't talked to you much, but you're super cool!


----------



## kyeugh (May 14, 2014)

Has a nice Tumblr theme.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (May 14, 2014)

Chill dude who does a lot of cool stuff.


----------



## Mewmic (May 21, 2014)

Nice icon.


----------



## kyeugh (May 21, 2014)

I like how often you change your avatar!


----------



## Momo(th) (May 21, 2014)

Nice shades.


----------



## kyeugh (May 21, 2014)

Your signature is really cool!
Also, I have those shades in real life.


----------



## Mewmic (May 23, 2014)

Nice Homestuck sprite. Makes me wanna make one of myself.


----------



## Hippy (Jun 3, 2014)

I haven't met you yet but your avatar is way cool and I'm sure you are very nice :)


----------



## kyeugh (Jun 3, 2014)

You are really awesome and one of my closest friends and also I still love your avatar.


----------



## Mewmic (Jun 3, 2014)

Really cool guy.


----------



## Shut the Hell Up (Jun 18, 2014)

Has a cool avatar


----------



## Mewmic (Apr 17, 2015)

Nice avatar.


----------



## Shut the Hell Up (Jun 11, 2015)

I like your signature!


----------



## LadyJirachu (Aug 12, 2015)

Named after a pokemon i find adorable^^


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Mar 31, 2020)

Is super friendly. :)


----------



## LadyJirachu (Mar 31, 2020)

Is helping revive the forum games here, which makes me feel happy :D


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Mar 31, 2020)

Is also helping revive them.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Mar 31, 2020)

Is a great friend! :)


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Mar 31, 2020)

Is also a great friend. :)


----------



## LadyJirachu (Mar 31, 2020)

Chooses very cool Greninja avatars! :)


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Mar 31, 2020)

Is awesome!


----------



## LadyJirachu (Mar 31, 2020)

Very fun to post here with^^


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Mar 31, 2020)

Is very outgoing, friendly and has a cute bubbly personality!


----------



## LadyJirachu (Mar 31, 2020)

Super huge pokemon fan. Her posts make me seriously happy and inspired :)


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 2, 2020)

Makes lots of fun posts. :)


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 2, 2020)

Is a very caring friend :)


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 2, 2020)

Is fun to talk to.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 2, 2020)

Has a nice avatar of himself at melanie's :)


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 2, 2020)

Has a cool sig on here.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 3, 2020)

Makes awesome posts on forums :)


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 3, 2020)

Makes creative posts.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 3, 2020)

Likes forums a lot so is often on when I want to post with someone! :)


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 3, 2020)

Is one of my best friends. :)


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 3, 2020)

This is going to be a never ending loop, huh?
WELL I'M EEEEVVVIILLL AND WILL BREAK THE LOOP.

Has a well thought out name.


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 4, 2020)

Has been a great poster on here.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 4, 2020)

Likes posting on this forum a lot, which makes me feel happy :)


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 4, 2020)

Enjoys playing this forum game with me,


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 4, 2020)

One of the biggest forum fans i've met, which makes it pretty easy for me to find people to post with, cos i know he'll often be online! :P


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 4, 2020)

Is one of the best friend I've ever had.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 4, 2020)

Teaches me stuff about mario kart, which is really fun :)


----------



## haneko (Apr 5, 2020)

You're always upbeat!


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 6, 2020)

You have a neat avatar. Is that misdreavus? I love the misdreavus line <3


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 6, 2020)

Created a cool thread on here today.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 6, 2020)

Is a pretty rad person. (Do people still say rad dang i hope so)


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 8, 2020)

Is good friends with me and Greninlizard :)


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 8, 2020)

Your super optimistic!


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 8, 2020)

Is so sweet and friendly! :)


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 8, 2020)

Is lovely!


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 8, 2020)

Is an awesome friend! :3


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 8, 2020)

Is kind.


----------



## mewtini (Apr 8, 2020)

seems to like one of my favorite pokes


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 8, 2020)

Is cool and has a username heavily implying she likes both Mew and Victini, two of my favorite pokémon.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 8, 2020)

Loves learning about html :D


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 8, 2020)

loves being awesome?  I think? I would hope so because you do a pretty great job of being awesome.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 9, 2020)

Can make very funny posts about being LOUD! xD

i do love being awesome btw :)


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 9, 2020)

Likes being cool!


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 9, 2020)

Also is great at being cool :)


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 9, 2020)

Simply is cool.


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 9, 2020)

Is also cool.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 9, 2020)

Made a very good and successful proboard forum! :)


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 11, 2020)

Is a brilliant friend!


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 11, 2020)

Is also an amazing friend! :) And they said i was a sticker, which made me laugh xD


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 11, 2020)

Makes me smile. :)


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 11, 2020)

Gave me cool gifts! :P


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 11, 2020)

Likes the gifts I've sent her.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 12, 2020)

Has been very good at sports over the years! :P


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 12, 2020)

Is a fantastic player at Pokemon Showdown.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 12, 2020)

Is helping comfort me about Simba by teaching me about asmrs :)


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 15, 2020)

Is plain awesome.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 16, 2020)

Sent me a picture of my lover to help me feel better :) thank you


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 16, 2020)

Is super cool!


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 16, 2020)

Is a caring friend and i value that a lot :)


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 16, 2020)

Says lovely things. :)


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 16, 2020)

Is a valuable friend and should never forget this ;)


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 16, 2020)

Is super kind.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 16, 2020)

Will like this thread:





						Faux leather jackets <3
					

I wanna make a post about those cos they're cool and I own one :3  I wear it a lot as an autism comfort item too (its pretty comfy in general and seems to regulate my body tempriture better than other clothing items i have).




					forums.dragonflycave.com
				



:) I wanted to make a thread about faux leather jackets x)


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 16, 2020)

Made an interesting thread.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 16, 2020)

Gave me my jacket so its a trend you started :P And its awesome


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 16, 2020)

Likes the jacket I sent her as a gift.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 16, 2020)

Sends me awesome gifts and knows how to find cool stuff in his country! :P


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 16, 2020)

Loves the gifts I send her.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 16, 2020)

Posted in my update about pretty cupcakes :3 thank you! btw, the perfume on my nose is making me dizzy. i might try to wash it off O.o;;;


----------

